# MAJESTIC NBVR36RN WON'T STAY LIT



## Brampup (Jan 26, 2014)

Gas Fire place.

Pilot light comes on stays on. After starting the fire, both the pilot and the system fire went out in about 3 minutes. After several light cycles it now goes out in less than a minute. After it cools it still goes out but still less than 3 minutes. When this happens I can hear something close inside the Gas Valve Assely.mb

Checked the readings between TP and TPTH with the pilot lit and it rises to 550 mv and gradually falls to 485mv and stabilizes. When the system is turned on the mv readings slowly drop from 485 downward but never gets to the 220mv before the system turns off.

All the system holes and pilot light has been blown out and cleaned as well as the thernocouple.

Any ideas as to what the problem might be or additional test that can be run.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 26, 2014)

How long has the stove been installed? I had a similar problem and had to adjust the damper down as  things were warming up the draft increased and sucked it out. Maybe?


----------



## Brampup (Jan 26, 2014)

Bioburner said:


> How long has the stove been installed? I had a similar problem and had to adjust the damper down as  things were warming up the draft increased and sucked it out. Maybe?




Sorry, I should have been more specific. It is a gas fire place.  The other thing that happens when it cuts off is I hear a valve shut off in the Gas Control Valve assembly.


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 26, 2014)

sounds like there is turbulence around the pilot area causing the pilot  flame to not stay in contact with the thermocouple.What type unit are we dealing with direct vent ,b-vent,vent-free?Is this a new install?


----------



## Brampup (Jan 27, 2014)

Sorry folks, I edited my first entry and replied to both of you last night and for some reason nothing has shown up. I replied clicking on the Reply link in each of your responses.

Direct vent, I,m guessing, as the box goes to a pipe that goes out a chimney. 

It is 8 to 10 years old. We just moved in early last year. We did lite the system when inspecting the home and when the walk though was complete it was still burning. This is the first time it has been used since then.

Based on both comments the following was done. The fake pieces had been removed to watch the system work and measure mV's. At that time I did notice that the flame for the thermocouple was not perfectly centered and the flame was jumping on and off when the unit was fired up. The system was reassembled hoping that it would prevent the flame from dancing off the TC. After it was reignited it operated for close to 10 minutes. Initially, 3 minutes was the longest time. We thought it was fixed just before it went out again. It was started several more times with similar results. But the time it was ON was becoming shorter.

This AM I thought maybe the gas flow was to fast. The main line control was turned from Max to half way. The control for the system was at Max. It burned for about 8 minutes. Turned the main control down a half turn several times and each time it went out but each time it went out quicker each time to the point it was only on less than a minute. Then the main line was turned all the way ON and the control in the unit was backed down a little bit at a time and the same results with it going out very quickly. less than 15 seconds at the end. Stopped when we were just past half way off. I'm getting the feeling that there is something that is getting hotter causing it to shut down quicker each time.

Is there a way to adjust the port that directs the flame to the 3 elements so it would be more centered to the TC? But, that would not answer why it kept going out quicker each time.

Your thoughts.

Thanks again.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 27, 2014)

My post to thread still stands. Have you attempted to download a manual?


----------



## Brampup (Jan 27, 2014)

That would be helpful. Where can one be found?


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 27, 2014)

That's an easy one. majesticproducts.com>customercare


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 27, 2014)

If you remove the glass front, does the unit continue to burn or does it go out ? 
If it burns without the glass, you have a venting issue...


----------



## Brampup (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Bioburner. My model was not listed but a search did find it. Now to figure it out.

It has the Nova SIT Pilot. The manual indicates that the Pilot flame should be striking the top of the part that is about the size of a pencil and the top of the device that goes to a point. This pilot strikes in the middle of the pencil shaped device plus the pilet flame is of center as well. It is just catching one side. But, I do not see a way to adjust the pilot top to fully engage the 

  Is there a way to adjust the



Check for continuity of igniton cable and ground wire. NOTE: If ground is poor or
erratic, shutdowns may occur occasionally even though operation is normal
at time of checkout.
• Check that the pilot flame covers flame rod and is steady and blue.
• If checks are okay, replace module.


----------



## Brampup (Jan 28, 2014)

Daksy - There is no glass front. Just a screen curtain. I'll try and put something in front of it and see it that works. 
Thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 28, 2014)

Brampup said:


> Daksy - There is no glass front. Just a screen curtain. I'll try and put something in front of it and see it that works.
> Thanks



Don't bother. If it's an open flame unit, I don't have a lot of experience with that product. Go with xtrordinair & Bioburner's advice.


----------



## Brampup (Jan 28, 2014)

Dansky - Well what you suggested worked. A cover was placed over the front and the system ran for over 20 minutes, a record. As soon as I removed the cover, a click was heard and the system shut off. But as you said, it is an open flame system so now the question is why is this unit performing this way.

Could leave it with the cover on but it is not as enjoyable with the fire place working but a board over the front kinda kills the affect, especially tonight in Atlanta when all is in a winter blizzard, well for Atlanta at least. My wife left work around 2:00pm with a 10 mile drive and as of 7:30 she has pulled off the road to eat and the roads are still at a stand still.

Anyone have any thoughts on this, not the blizzard but the fire place issue?

Thanks


----------



## Brampup (Feb 11, 2014)

New info - Starting from scratch. Measured .492mv between TPTH and TP with the system in the ON position. Turned the wall switch on, the fire lit, and measured between TPTH and TP the reading had dropped to .222mv. Relit the Pilot LIte, TPTH to TH was .185mv. Turned on the system and TPTH to TH .160mv.

Should the Thermopile respond like this?

Thank you.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 11, 2014)

I'd hafta say no. On most Direct Vent units, that would be an indication of a T-P going south. On your unit, that may not be the case, but True Value sells Millivolt Generators (T-Ps ) for about $50...


----------



## Brampup (Feb 11, 2014)

Don't know if this will help but everything works, it fires up and it has recently run several hours then turned itself off. The pilot light, if it is the only thing on, it will burn for a two hours, that is how long I left it on before the whole unit was fired up as noted in the next part of this reply. I then read that gas volume has to be set to a certain level, ours was set at about 1/2. It was turned up to max and has been burning over an hour, but time will tell. Keeping our fingers crossed.

As mentioned above it does everything as it should except when you flip the switch to turn it on, it will run a few minutes, mostly the situation, or for several hours only a couple of times..

Thanks for the reply. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 11, 2014)

Maybe you should replace the switch. They occasionally do go bad...


----------

